# Shrimps!



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

My Yellows just arrived today and I couldn't resist trying to get a couple of photos of them.. managed to catch a couple of the Amanos as well!



Love that you can see the rock and plant through the Amano


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice Shrimp. have you ever had amano that would eat others ? i had to get rid of mine cause they were eating my other shrimp. i lost at least 6 blueberry before i figured out what was going on.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Scherb said:


> Nice Shrimp. have you ever had amano that would eat others ?


I was just thinking this as I read you had them in with your Yellows. I get more Yellows on Sunday I can hardly wait. I have mine in with my red cherries though.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Where did you end up getting your Yellows from?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet! I think I want some now


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Hm, it was my understanding that they would be ok together. I haven't seen anything so far, but it's only been 12 hours.. I'll keep an eye on them!


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

sunshine - Ludmila was kind enough to ship them to me.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I will be getting some from her on Sunday. They look great.


----------

